
BEAM – Scalable confidential cryptocurrency - octosphere
https://www.beam-mw.com/
======
parvenu74
Uh, the name "BEAM" is taken for the Erlang VM, more fully known as "Bogdan’s
Erlang Abstract Machine." Fully history here: [http://blog.erlang.org/beam-
compiler-history/](http://blog.erlang.org/beam-compiler-history/)

------
amluto
> An industry proven Equihash algorithm was chosen to ensure broad adoption
> among existing GPU miners.

In other words, GPU miners are explicitly supported so that 50% attacks can be
mounted for only the marginal cost of renting mining gear. Thanks.

The new-cryptocurrency industry needs to catch on that the _only_ reason that
Bitcoin is secure at all is that the market for mining gear is illiquid, which
is mostly a result of the dominance specialized ASICs. In a fully efficient
market, proof of work blockchains are insecure.

